

Uber Cab: Tech Smackdown - inmygarage
http://blog.uber.com/2011/03/01/uber-tech-smackdown/

======
ekanes
Brilliant marketing. Don't miss that if Facebook wins, all rides between
Facebook and Google are FREE, and if Google wins, all rides between Google and
Facebook are twice the price. ;)

~~~
jonkelly
Haha! I'm really pulling for Uber to succeed (and come to Denver).

~~~
gte910h
Yeah, me too. Taxi Magic (iPhone app) seems to do half of it for Atlanta, but
I'd seriously like the whole Uber if possible here.

------
gkoberger
Seems a bit unfair for Google- after all, most people there probably use
Android, and Uber is iPhone only. Yes, there is a text messaging version- but
the app is mostly what justifies the extra cost associated with using an
ubercab.

